# Nur die sichtbaren Zellen kopieren



## Trash (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte per VBA folgendes realisieren:

Ich habe eine Auswahlliste mit Filterattributen. Die Attribute werden per VBA gefüllt. Heraus kommt danach 1 Zeile, die sichtbar ist. Die anderen Zellen werden versteckt. Ich habe zuerst gedacht, dass ich dann einfach immer Zeile 2 kopieren könnte. Das funktioniert aber nicht, da die anderen ja nur versteckt sind.

Ich benutze nun folgenden Code:


```
Sub Select_All_Visible_Cells()
      Range("A2:F864").CurrentRegion.SpecialCells(xlVisible).Select
      Selection.Copy Worksheets("Sheet3").("A1")
   End Sub
```

Damit kopiert mir das Formular aber 
a. die Überschrift mit
b. die ganze sichtbare Zeile

Ich möchte es jedoch so haben, dass immer nur der Wert in Spalte A und je nachdem also A9 oder A800 (dynamisch, je nachdem welche Zeile die sichtbare ist) kopiert wird und nicht die ganze Zeile und auch keine Überschrift.

Wie muss ich das Ganze modifizieren?
Hat einer ne Idee? ;-)

Danke


----------

